
A thing that keeps me up at night - jonawesomegreen
https://twitter.com/patio11/status/1192006436852645888
======
M2Ys4U
Looking at the previous tweet in the thread this one quotes, it talks about
trying to get a £600 donation.

But that was in 1938. Using the Bank of England's inflation calculator[0] that
works out to be £39,671 in 2018 prices.

£1,150 (the total in the tweet) works out to be £76,037 in 2018 prices.

Though not a _huge_ amount by modern fundraising standards, that's hardly
"really sweating the next thousand dollars"

[0] [https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/monetary-
policy/inflation/in...](https://www.bankofengland.co.uk/monetary-
policy/inflation/inflation-calculator)

